# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد :: نشيد | زي موج البحر | عبدالرحمن درويش |

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*




*BSMLH.**NET* 


*تقدّم وحصرياً ، بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك
**

نشيد
**{ زي موج البحر* *}
*

 للمنشد الصاعد وعضو شبكة بسملة*
عبدالرحمن درويش
*




   

{ كلمات } *سماح ضيف الله
*

  

{ ألحان } *صهيب شكري
*
   

{ توزيع } *ياسر ماجد*

[ جيتار ]
شريف فهمي

[ كلارنيت ]
محمد فوزي

 
 

{ هندسة صوتية ومكساج } عمار خاطر

 
  

{ تم التسجيل في }
 استديو Five
مصر
  

 
 *{ للتحميل }** رايت   كليك + حفظ باسم
* النسخة بالموسيقى

 http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/Zai_Moj_Elba7r.mp3





*{ للمشاهدة - عرض صور }*




تصميم وجرافيك : ودق
مونتاج : تهاني

----------

